# Finally Own My Dream Stallion



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 1, 2010)

So I recently just traded a mare that I was having some problems with (and the person I traded with was well aware of all of them) for co-ownership of this AWESOME Perlino Stallion!!

And a Top Banana Grandson and a Kid Banana son! Here is his extended Pedigree http://havenpointeminishetlands.com/files/SAMIS_SOO_SHI_KID.jpg

He is pro trained to drive and just a dream come true for me! I can not wait to start having little buckskin babies!!

without further ado here is 'Samis Soo Shi Kid' - Sooshi!

I will upload a video of him ground driving tomorrow!!












Right now he is really skinny so I don't have any updated pics but we are working on it and will hopefully get him fattened up soon!!

Gage


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations! I love double dilutes


----------



## Leeana (Aug 1, 2010)

Pretty boy..he reminds me a lot of a yearling that I showed this year





Congratulations!


----------



## PaintNminis (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats Gage He is AWESOME!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations! I love the double dilutes and he would be a dream horse for me too.


----------



## Mock2Farms (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww it's SooShi. I didn't even know she was getting rid of him. Lovely little guy!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 2, 2010)

Soo Shi, what a cute name! Congratulations!


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Gage! He's very nice


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh man, lucky you! I love those Top Banana horses, and I bet he's a blast in harness.


----------



## Tami (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Gage,

Nice stallion. I LOVE my Sami's horse....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations Gage!!! He's such a beautiful boy!


----------

